

Secret weapon of one IaaS Vendor: Utilisation management -- dynamic pricing - cloudsigma
http://www.cloudsigma.com/en/blog/2010/12/14/16-cloud-utilisation-management-key-to-performance

======
jluxenberg
AWS EC2 offers a dynamically priced product called Spot Instances
(<http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/spot-instances/>)

~~~
cloudsigma
Yes it does and the critical difference is that the customer doesn't have
control over when instances are yanked. Likewise servers/drives aren't
persistent so you can't have nodes hibernating and then bring them in response
to pricing.

Our system is designed to let you control when servers are turned on or off in
order to perform orderly computing. Likewise the fact that the servers and
drives are persistent allows you to shut them down and back up again over peak
times and keep data persistent. This is great if you are doing large jobs like
3d rendering for example.

Best wishes,

Patrick Baillie CEO

------
ccomputinggeek
That's quite interesting regarding dynamic pricing for on-demand computing. I
haven't tried it myself yet but I think I'll give it ago.

Might be worth uploading a standard API/Price RSS feed to GitHub?

------
tobias-ch
Are you saying you can automate bringing up servers on your platform based on
a price level?

~~~
cloudsigma
Yes you can. Resources vary according to a pricing matrix so you can set in
your script to send APi calls based on those levels.

Kind regards,

Patrick Baillie CEO

------
xcetera
Dynamic pricing seems a useful tool then.

------
rhizome
Seems like a perfect fit for a utorrent-style scheduler.

~~~
alexbg
Agrees. Next dev project anyone? :-)

